# How would you feel?



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Men, what would you think of you started talking to a girl your interested in, or even if you are already dating and you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Meh. That alone probably wouldn't bother me. The ladies that bug me are the ones that occasionally post pics of some male celebrity just because he is hot. It reeks of sad desperation. Just looking at pretty people by itself isn't a big deal, IMO.


----------



## FlaviusMaximus (Jan 10, 2012)

It depends on what having an Instagram account full of great-looking men represents in her life? 
Is she going to want me to give up drinking bourbon and start working out? That would be a deal-breaker...


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If she was already having sex with me then zero worries. Otherwise would be 3/10 suspicious I would get dumped.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I'd say "Where did you find those pics of me?"


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> Men, what would you think of you started talking to a girl your interested in, or even if you are already dating and you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


I assume you have a guy complaining about this. Are these guys you follow famous for something other than insta, or are they just eye candy. I think a woman openly appreciating the male form is fine. Just don't complain if he's checking out hot chicks.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I would wonder why that is what she uses her Instagram account for. Doesn't she have 10,000 better hobbies?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Girl_power said:


> Men, what would you think of you started talking to a girl your interested in, or even if you are already dating and you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


I don't have a problem with her liking to look at pictures of hot men. I do have a problem if she's spending a significant amount of time on social media. That's like being a crack addict.


----------



## Manner1067 (Feb 22, 2021)

Girl_power said:


> Men, what would you think of you started talking to a girl your interested in, or even if you are already dating and you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


I think it depends on whether or not she was actively chatting with those guys. Then it would be an issue.

But if she is just enjoying some eye-candy and admiring the male form, I am totally cool with that.

When my wife watches "Poldark" on her iPad, I just laugh and say "yeah, I know why you love that show"


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

It would give me an idea of what she considered attractive. I'd talk to her about it with no small amount of teasing, and try my best to emulate what she found desirable. Provided I wanted to keep her, and what she wanted fell within a reasonable range of what I wanted for myself.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


I don't how the guy she's dating feels but I'm offended she's looking a my pictures and thinking the thoughts she's thinking about me.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> I don't how the guy she's dating feels but I'm offended she's looking a my pictures and thinking the thoughts she's thinking about me.


Have you seen her other thread - Old Creepy Men? Just sayin'.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I know where G_P is going with this.....

_What's good for the gander is whats good for the gal often getting goosed._

Men are known to slobber over good looking babes

So... why not ladies doing the same?

This is not my official opinion, BTW!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t follow any sexy men on Instagram. But I notice men follow certain female accounts where they all show their body off. 

Particularly this new guy I am just starting to talk to follows one account and her “biography” is called tits and depression. She basically just shows off her cleavage. It just made me feel some negative away about myself and I don’t like feeling that way. Maybe it’s because boobs are a sore subject to me because I don’t have any. 

I get it though, men like boobs and nice bodies and blah blah. I just wish it didnt make me feel insecure. 

And I was thinking I should start following some sexy men hahaha.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Why torture yourself?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Why torture yourself?


Isn’t that what people do.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

@Girl_power if you wanna follow some good lookin dudes, you should. If you are doing it just to be petty to your new dude, that's kinda lame.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Isn’t that what people do.


Yes, a lot of people spend much of their lives sabotaging their chances for contentment and happiness. Not a good way to spend the limited time one has, IME.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

@Girl_power, don't let it get to you, be confident in yourself and understand he's talking to you because he must have some level of interest.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

Ah. In the olden days men had calendars of sexy babes in bikinis in their garages and a magazine here or there.

Now with Insta it’s x10,000 😂


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> men like boobs and nice bodies and blah blah.


Yes, ok, sure. My favorite boob and bod type is the kind I can touch naked. Just sayin.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Lol @Girl_power you look great.

As for guys yes it is a thing that happens. I was following a female chess player on Instagram until she started posting “influencer” bikini photos. I scrub what shows up on my Instagram regularly and any bikini photos get unfollowed. It could be the guy isn’t aware of how tacky and lame it looks.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

That is absolutely laughable. Meanwhile I am sure he is diddling himself to old Mia khalifa videos. He needs to grow up and stop worrying about some fitness model you will never meet.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Early in a relationship if they said something like, "Why don't you look like that?" that would probably be pretty much the end of it since I look as good as I'm ever going to and I would know that they aren't going to be satisfied with me ever.

If they just look at a couple pictures, get horny, and jump my bones I'd probably be OK with it. My ex likes Johnny Depp and 50 Shades books and would always be fired up when partaking in them and so whenever she wanted to read the books or watch the movies I was always like:


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

In my book it is no different than porn. Guy checking out some girls tits is no different than if you started googling large penis men. How would he like it if you kept admiring guys with donkey dixs?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a guilty pleasure. Sometimes I search for clips of the AllBlacks doing their wahaka before the football game.

I don't need to put it on my FB. I much prefer that people learn about me slowly.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> Men, what would you think of you started talking to a girl your interested in, or even if you are already dating and you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


I wouldn't care. I think we are used to competing with each other so it's just par for the course. I would be sure to make lots of jokes about it though. 

Besides that most of us are delusional enough to think we are 10s, when more of us aren't.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> I don’t follow any sexy men on Instagram. But I notice men follow certain female accounts where they all show their body off.
> 
> Particularly this new guy I am just starting to talk to follows one account and her “biography” is called tits and depression. She basically just shows off her cleavage. It just made me feel some negative away about myself and I don’t like feeling that way. Maybe it’s because boobs are a sore subject to me because I don’t have any.
> 
> ...


I think generally men and women are just different this way, pictures and stuff, nah. Now Sexual experiences and "size" that is where you start to see guys insecurity.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> Men, what would you think of you started talking to a girl your interested in, or even if you are already dating and you look at her Instagram and she follows all these super hot models (men) and they have perfect bodies and the Instagram account is just to show off their bodies and stuff?


I can't say that I would care at all.

If I found out she was weird about it, obsessed or something, I would just ease back a little is all.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Cleavage to men is like shoes to women. Each gender just has things they can’t help but love.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I don’t follow any sexy men on Instagram. But I notice men follow certain female accounts where they all show their body off.
> 
> Particularly this new guy I am just starting to talk to follows one account and her “biography” is called tits and depression. She basically just shows off her cleavage. It just made me feel some negative away about myself and I don’t like feeling that way. *Maybe it’s because boobs are a sore subject to me because I don’t have any.*
> 
> ...


NOPE. It's NOT what I bolded. If you had what you consider "perfect" boobs, you would then find something ELSE to feel insecure about - maybe your butt isn't big enough, round enough, or it's too big...or your boobs should be BIGGER...or they are TOO big...or your nose...or you're too short/tall...or...or...or...

It's a mindset issue -- you are feeling insecure about having a UNIQUE woman's body, and it's only the demon inside YOU that is keeping you from feeling secure about it. You are comparing yourself to (all) other women, when there is NO comparison -- you are YOU!!! And special and desirable in your own way, because of that!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Women are their own worse critics..... you girls are so hard on yourselves


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I have some beer in me right now but, @Girl_power come on!



> this new guy I am just starting to talk to follows one account and her “biography” is called tits and depression. She basically just shows off her cleavage. It just made me feel some negative away about myself


WTF? He follows a account where the women blogs about her tits an you feel bad about ...

wait for it...

wait for it....

YOURSELF?

AGAIN WTF?

No wonder that chick is depressed. I suppose a guy who posted about his left nut would be depressed too. Here is my nut in the sunshine. He is my nut last fall when we were in shenandoah valley.

haha, jesus..

I mean what are we talking about here?!

Sorry but what did I just read?! Your better then this. I read too many insightful post from you, you need to cut the crap.

Dating is hard, I remember. It does tend to challenge us and make us doubt. But again I'm sorry you should not be writing that sentence let alone thinking it. For real.

Why are you so damn hard on yourself. Didn't you just post a shot where we all told you what great shape you were in. You post are insightful and you seem to be moral, have a good head on your shoulders.

All this and yet you have allowed yourself to feel bad in an imaginary competition with the my-tits-reporter. In your mind somehow you are the loser to The Tit-Blogger. My Titty-Tattle. Thanks for the Mammaries? Scoops Bazooka..

Stop it!

How about you just decide that you are the bomb or Fire (I don't want to sound dated) or whatever and go with it.

You should have the attitude that you are the catch here and if this guy doesn't see it, F'em. Move on to the next one.

I mean if anything at least there will never be a struggle to keep up intellectually with this guy. Woa,,,

Look you are right guys (all heterosexual men) like to look at pretty women. Just a fact. Lots of guys are not so blatant and in your face about it though. I would be embarrassed to actually follow someone like that. Stop by every once in a while, yeah probably, but then I would probably drop by the nut guy every once in a while too because honestly, that's hilarious. So if this is too much for you to handle maybe he isn't the one.

Whatever, I don't know this guy but from your post you should be with a classy dude, who is deeper then that. Like somewhere out there their is a nice confident, interesting dude out there, trying to fine a girl like you. Can't you just hold off for him. Can't you just be very discriminating so that he has the time to find you?

I'm sorry but it ****ing pisses me off that seemingly great women don't ****ing wait for the right guys and just ****ing settle. I'm sorry not even saying you are doing it, but too many do. I can think of like 3 at my work. And I remember how long it took all my guy friends who are salt of the earth not bad looking, good men. WTF.

And please stop competing in your head and for God's sake losing in your own mind. You have the home field advantage for Chirst's sake.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Have you seen her other thread - Old Creepy Men? Just sayin'.


It hurts to be called an Old creepy man. I'm not creepy.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a number of women (and some men) who appear scantily clad or nude with their pink bits censored, who “follow” one of my Instagram accounts. That features some of my paintings and drawings of naked men and women.

I even have some brothels and sex workers that “follow” my work. Although unsurprisingly plenty of the women and some men, who “follow” that account. Have posed for me and other fellow artists in the past.

My wife is fine with me “following” them as well, in fact she often encourages me to have more people pose nude for me, from time to time, so I can produce more nude figure paintings.

While my wife mostly follows historic clothing and bag people on Instagram, and me as well. That said if my wife wants to follow accounts that feature scantily clad men. I don’t care or mind, not that it is my decision what she chooses anyway.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

If I was dating a guy who did this with womens accounts, I would know that he wasnt the right man for me. What people spend their time on says a lot about them. I am not going to follow a load of male models on instagram or anywhere else, they hold no appeal for me at all, and I am not on instagram anyway.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Women are their own worse critics..... you girls are so hard on yourselves


Thankfully as I have got older I stopped caring any more about what others think of me or how I look to them, not that I was ever obsessed with looks anyway.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Diana7 said:


> Thankfully as I have got older I stopped caring any more about what others think of me or how I look to them, not that I was ever obsessed with looks anyway.


Unfortunately for some people, that isn’t easy. Although getting older, often helps with that. If only we were all able to feel that way when young as well.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

sokillme said:


> I have some beer in me right now but, @Girl_power come on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree 100%, never settle for second best. A good man is well worth waiting for.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I would find that offputting and not want to date them, because it is a bit superficial, but I guess it would depend a lot on how much he interacted with instagram. I have an account and almost never look at it. Don't tend to post except pictures of my dog. Just like to see some art on there sometimes, and occasionally recipes. Does he spend a lot of time on social media when with you? Would tend to tell if you are compatible with someone by how they view social media - if someone spends hours a day on it they aren't for me because I prefer to be doing othe things. How about you? Are you very engaged in social media or not? For all you know he might not even check it very often...have you guys talked about social media in general?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> For some people that isn’t easy unfortunately, although fortunately getting older often helps with that. If only we were all able to feel that way when young as well.


I have heard others say the same, that as they age they care less about what others think. Yes it would be so good if we all felt that way, it would help if so many didnt spend so much time on social media and watching rubbish like love island.
Sadly a lot of young people especially spend so much time looking at things that just make them feel bad and fat and ugly.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

@Diana7 I’ve never heard of Love Island and despite being on social media (since it helps for my work), I am pretty slack at posting and all the rest of it.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

It's a little better now than it was in the 90s in terms of having more types of bodies visible - I have always been curvy and seeing the "ideal" as Kate Moss, I figured I was probably invisible to boys and should just focus on school. Didn't turn out to be such a bad thing because I got good grades and was a nerd instead of dating a lot 

But it definitely took me a few years to figure out that I was attractive enough to some guys, even if I didn't look like what I thought was ideal. Surely you've had plenty of confirmation that beautiful women come in lots of shapes and I'm sure you've had plenty of guys attracted to you, no? Why are you allowing this guy's instagram to make you feel inferior? If he is dating you I'm sure he finds you attractive?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Personal said:


> @Diana7 I’ve never heard of Love Island and despite being on social media (since it helps for my work), I am pretty slack at posting and all the rest of it.


Be thankful its not reached you yet. I am sure you have a lot of similar programmes though.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

This is not that difficult really.....

For one, it's nearly impossible to avoid....If you haven't noticed practically every woman that spends any time in front of a camera has a rocking body with ample breasts....Even local news shows, traffic and weather stations do it, and these women are obviously instructed to dress in a way that accentuates those assets.....It's not by accident or luck, a lot of these women can't even read a prompter half the time....but they look great and that's what counts...

And most guys have the ability to be discrete enough about it where they can do it not in the presence of their significant other or without her ability to see....I honestly don't get how this is so hard for some guys...If it's so bad that you need to view them every time your woman turns her back, then there is probably something wrong with that guy....

I don't have any insecurities myself, I have a better than average physique for a man, so I don't feel inadequate one bit...Look all you want...Having said that, I don't know that a lot of women are really that much into it(cruising sites looking for hot guys), hence the completely lopsided amount of this type of content(women vs men)....but at the end of the day I really don't know nor do I care..

About the only thing I can say is if you're a woman looking for a man, and need that man to be absolutely devoid of ever having any urge to look at any woman other than you, then I wish you all the luck in the world...That guy will be pretty hard to find..and you may find that he is either asexual or even a repressed and frustrated gay man...

Maybe complaints need to be directed at the manufacturer(God/Creator)....


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> I have a guilty pleasure. Sometimes I search for clips of the AllBlacks doing their wahaka before the football game.
> 
> I don't need to put it on my FB. I much prefer that people learn about me slowly.


Hey, who doesn't love a good Polynesian war dance? I read where it did intimidate the French, though (no comment on that).

@Girl_power , what you need is an attitude adjustment. Embrace those beauties and tell yourself that you've got the best little boobs in the whole wide world. Any man would be honored to be allowed to get a close-up look. Rock 'em.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

I personally would not continue dating a guy who follows a woman who solely posts pics of her "tits". Not all guys do that, wait for one who doesn't.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

hamadryad said:


> This is not that difficult really.....
> 
> For one, it's nearly impossible to avoid....If you haven't noticed practically every woman that spends any time in front of a camera has a rocking body with ample breasts....Even local news shows, traffic and weather stations do it, and these women are obviously instructed to dress in a way that accentuates those assets.....It's not by accident or luck, a lot of these women can't even read a prompter half the time....but they look great and that's what counts...
> 
> ...


It's not about finding a man who is devoid of any urge to look at women, but finding one who doesn't set out to follow women who dress a certain way on social media or elsewhere, who actually has some self control and who treats his wife/partner with respect.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> It's not about finding a man who is devoid of any urge to look at women, but finding one who doesn't set out to follow women who dress a certain way on social media or elsewhere, who actually has some self control and who treats his wife/partner with respect.


Its essentially the same thing I stated....

If it needs to be clarified, , No..I don't think that would be appropriate, nor do I even know what that process is 'following"...of people...

Like I said....complain to your manufacturer..... 😂


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

GP you are beautiful!! 

To me you have the perfect height and the perfect body. 

If I were you, I would be rocking those good looking legs. I would be rocking a low cleavage dress (those are the perfect dresses for small boobs!) I would be rocking that pretty hair! Girl you need to start loving your body!! Get confident with your attributes!!

I don't look anything close to what you look like. I've had kids, I have short legs full of spider veins, I have lots of gray hair, my booty is small, my boobs are small. I go to the beach and I wear a bikini and I freaking rock it! Men, dads, check me out all the time! You know why? Because I'm confident, I have fun, I don't care what others think of me and I love my body the way it is. 

I guess once you get older you mature and appreciate how imperfect you are. Then you start embracing those imperfections and you start feeling perfect! 

You only have one body, you might as well start having fun with it!!! 

Who cares what this guy follows! But if it's a big deal to you, then he might not be a good match for you.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

hamadryad said:


> Its essentially the same thing I stated....
> 
> If it needs to be clarified, , No..I don't think that would be appropriate, nor do I even know what that process is 'following"...of people...
> 
> Like I said....complain to your manufacturer..... 😂


Complain to your manufacturer? Are you actually, in essence, saying that if all women were very attractive then no man in a relationship would need to look at pics of other women?


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I think it is fair to be disappointed- it does show some immaturity on his part.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

It would bother me. This guy is following ladies showing their cleavage and you are quite flat-chested, I take it? Yes, it would bother me. BTW, I'm a man... a bit old, but hopefully not too creepy...


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> It would bother me. This guy is following ladies showing their cleavage and you are quite flat-chested, I take it? Yes, it would bother me. BTW, I'm a man... a bit old, but hopefully not too creepy...


Even if OP herself was well endowed, it's still kind of high school and a total turn off. Following a woman on instagram solely for tit pics? It's not classy at all. Friends and family can see who this dude is following, too. 

It reminds me of a panting teen who can't see the real thing in real life so he's gotta follow a tit poster on Instagram. Yuck.

Go for someone with more class.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Even if OP herself was well endowed, it's still kind of high school and a total turn off. Following a woman on instagram solely for tit pics? It's not classy at all. Friends and family can see who this dude is following, too.
> 
> It reminds me of a panting teen who can't see the real thing in real life so he's gotta follow a tit poster on Instagram. Yuck.
> 
> Go for someone with more class.


Totally agree. Totally immature.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

joannacroc said:


> I would find that offputting and not want to date them, because it is a bit superficial, but I guess it would depend a lot on how much he interacted with instagram. I have an account and almost never look at it. Don't tend to post except pictures of my dog. Just like to see some art on there sometimes, and occasionally recipes. Does he spend a lot of time on social media when with you? Would tend to tell if you are compatible with someone by how they view social media - if someone spends hours a day on it they aren't for me because I prefer to be doing othe things. How about you? Are you very engaged in social media or not? For all you know he might not even check it very often...have you guys talked about social media in general?


I haven’t met this guy. This is the guy I have been FaceTiming. And in defense of him, he follows a ton of people and only one is kinda sexual in nature and it’s not that bad but still bothered me. 

I am not into social media. I only have Instagram and I mostly use it to look at funny memes.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

joannacroc said:


> It's a little better now than it was in the 90s in terms of having more types of bodies visible - I have always been curvy and seeing the "ideal" as Kate Moss, I figured I was probably invisible to boys and should just focus on school. Didn't turn out to be such a bad thing because I got good grades and was a nerd instead of dating a lot
> 
> But it definitely took me a few years to figure out that I was attractive enough to some guys, even if I didn't look like what I thought was ideal. Surely you've had plenty of confirmation that beautiful women come in lots of shapes and I'm sure you've had plenty of guys attracted to you, no? Why are you allowing this guy's instagram to make you feel inferior? If he is dating you I'm sure he finds you attractive?


It’s funny because I follow underwear accounts and lingerie accounts because it inspires and empowers me. They put women of all shapes and sizes and they don’t photoshop stretch marks and rolls, they actually emphasis it and point of the beauty of them.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> I haven’t met this guy. This is the guy I have been FaceTiming. And in defense of him, he follows a ton of people and only one is kinda sexual in nature and it’s not that bad but still bothered me.
> 
> I am not into social media. I only have Instagram and I mostly use it to look at funny memes.


Still... he follows tons of people? Not my type...


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> GP you are beautiful!!
> 
> To me you have the perfect height and the perfect body.
> 
> ...


I love your attitude. I’m working on it. I just beat myself up.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Still... he follows tons of people? Not my type...


He follows a lot of athletics which I actually like. Like female power athletics with manly bodies that aren’t ashamed of their body but they aren’t like in underwear they are just training or something some extreme sport/training.

My exH would never do that. He always said derogatory things about manly female athletics and basketball players. Saying barf no one wants to see that.. because you know women are only put on this earth to look pretty.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> He follows a lot of athletics which I actually like. Like female power athletics with manly bodies that aren’t ashamed of their body but they aren’t like in underwear they are just training or something some extreme sport/training.
> 
> My exH would never do that. He always said derogatory things about manly female athletics and basketball players. Saying barf no one wants to see that.. because you know women are only put on this earth to look pretty.


I guess what I meant is that, although I do use social media, I'm not obsessed with it and I generally find people who follow lots of stuff quite irritating. But we all have some kind of obsession. Well, I don't, but but...


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> In my book it is no different than porn. Guy checking out some girls tits is no different than if you started googling large penis men. How would he like it if you kept admiring guys with donkey dixs?


 I'd say to myself "nice! She's horny 😍!!"


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Benbutton said:


> I'd say to myself "nice! She's horny 😍!!"


I take you have a donkey ****?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In Absentia said:


> I guess what I meant is that, although I do use social media, I'm not obsessed with it and I generally find people who follow lots of stuff quite irritating. But we all have some kind of obsession. Well, I don't, but but...


Yes, I am glad that my hubby isnt interested in social media. He isnt even on facebook.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I haven’t met this guy. This is the guy I have been FaceTiming. And in defense of him, he follows a ton of people and only one is kinda sexual in nature and it’s not that bad but still bothered me.
> 
> I am not into social media. I only have Instagram and I mostly use it to look at funny memes.


Oh well then that doesn't sound too bad. Not enough to set off alarm bells or anything. I guess you could always ask him how he sees social media. I am not big into it but my exBF was completely anti it in all forms and would get annoyed when I checked up on friends on facebook and would look at twitter once a week. So I guess it's a matter of whether it's a dealbreaker or something that you don't love. Every guy is gonna have a flaw or two.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> I love your attitude. I’m working on it. I just beat myself up.


I didn't have this attitude when I was younger. 

I was the ugly duckling. I compared myself to my female friends and female family members. Looking back, I missed a lot of opportunities and guys who were interested in me, but because I didn't feel pretty enough, I couldn't see their interest in me!! I let my insecurities win. 

I'm going to tell you (and the whole forum) a funny body/wardrobe story.

A few years ago, I was invited to a wedding in another country. I didn't have much money for the dress because I had to pay for the airfare and hotel X2.

I went to a dress store, which was going out of business, and found a cute dress for $15.00!! The front of the dress looked so good on me but the back not so good. My butt looked completely flat. I bought the dress anyway.

I googled how to fix a flat butt and I found a padded underwear that lifts butts! I bought it for about $10.00.

I went to the wedding. I wore my padded underwear and shook my fake booty all night long! I had a blast! I didn't care who saw me because I knew I wasn't going to see any of the guests ever again!! Lol!!

My husband (bless his heart) kept on touching my fake butt as well. He thought I lost my marbles! But he loves me and let's me be, crazy ideas and all!!

I'm a problem solver. I don't have big boobs. I use push up and padded bras all the time. I actually like the heavy padding because they hide the headlights. Push up bras are so popular that I don't think are a big deal to men? Do they really know the difference between bra styles? 

If I were you, I would explore fun ways to embrace your small boobs. There are so many cute bras and tops out there! Just go for it! You have nothing to lose!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I follow similar sporty women but I know all of them IRL from gyms in the area. One is a bikini competitor but she does the ones where the women are jacked. Pure influencers who post bikini shots and stuff no way.

My wife wouldn’t be threatened by it, I think she’s hot and I want to bang the snot out of her every day. I think it’s just bad form and tacky.

I don’t want someone to do a background check on me and go look the guy follows all these 20 something bikini models. In addition I think it quickly puts you in the creepy old man phase if you’re in your late 40s and follow 20 something women posting influencer shots.

In my case I follow women that are good at anything I do as a hobby like guitar, chess, etc... but if they ever dip their toe in the influencer “feeling cute might delete later” space they gotta go.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

In Absentia said:


> I take you have a donkey ****?


Well....maybe not donkey long, but donkey girth and supremely confident. 😉


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I love your attitude. I’m working on it. I just beat myself up.


I saw both your pictures. You are much too hard on yourself. You look great and have no reason to be envious. A big chest is not necessarily better. From my teenage years on, I have dressed to conceal because otherwise I’m just not comfortable. I would much prefer a non top heavy, athletic, body type instead of mine any day. Be glad you’re you.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I guess what I meant is that, although I do use social media, I'm not obsessed with it and I generally find people who follow lots of stuff quite irritating. But we all have some kind of obsession. Well, I don't, but but...


I get it.

The number of followers don’t really bother me. What they follow is a whole different story, and well as what they post, and how often they use it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> I didn't have this attitude when I was younger.
> 
> I was the ugly duckling. I compared myself to my female friends and female family members. Looking back, I missed a lot of opportunities and guys who were interested in me, but because I didn't feel pretty enough, I couldn't see their interest in me!! I let my insecurities win.
> 
> ...


Once I’m in a relationship and the guy has seen me naked then I have no problem wearing super padded bras to make my boobs look bigger. At that point it’s all about what makes me feel confident and love my body even if it’s fake. 
But when I’m single I don’t want to fake advertise. I want people who like small boobs or don’t mind small boobs to know I have small boobs. The last thing I want is to take off my bra and the guy be like wait what!?!? I don’t think that’s fair.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I don’t follow any sexy men on Instagram. But I notice men follow certain female accounts where they all show their body off.
> 
> Particularly this new guy I am just starting to talk to follows one account and her “biography” is called tits and depression. She basically just shows off her cleavage. It just made me feel some negative away about myself and I don’t like feeling that way. Maybe it’s because boobs are a sore subject to me because I don’t have any.
> 
> ...


I prefer small breasts. You don't need to feel insecure for having some


----------

